# Help! Why is my sight bubble level not corresponding with my string level?



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I think I have a problem here, so bare with me. 

I put one of those snap-on string bubble levels onto my string and noticed when I got it level in my bow vice, the bubble level in my sight was canted. Could I have some slight cam lean I'm not noticing ?

My fix at this point was to "shim" my sight till its bubble level corresponded to the one on the string. Can anyone give me clue why this is happening?


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

That's not really all the uncommon. It could be a number of things......the machining process in the bow's riser, or the sight bracket, or both. The level may not be square on the sight itself. No big deal though. Depending on your sight, you may or may not have adjustments to level it (Like on SH Hogg-It sight for example). Shimming the sight might be all you can do. Or, see where your sight bubble shows 'level' when your bow shows level in a vice, and make sure the sight bubble is at that position when you shoot.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

most bow strings are not necessarily square to the riser, especially on 1 cam bows, the idler is in the middle or the limb, but the cam has the string offset. level the riser then level the sight, forget about the string.


----------



## axp117crow (Dec 11, 2006)

i had this problem with my bow too. took a level to the limb pockets to get my level point and shimmed the bottom of the sight to make it level with the bow. 

aluminum cans can be cut with scissors and a whole punched with a paper whole punch and are great for fine tune adjustments. no biggy, you can get it right


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually carefully filed the level of my Extreme sight to get it plumb, attaches like a pin. Sometimes the machining is not perfect. I originally took a level to my riser then made sure the sight level and riser were in sync.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree that you should level the sight with the riser and not the string.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the helpful replies!

I have a level that can be placed on the riser shelf, so I will see what it says and go from there.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I just went through this over the weekend, in my case, it turned out my string level was off. I checked it waith a 4' level, then thought my 4' level could be off so I ended up with a string and weight. I figured that if gravity was off, I had bigger things to worry about. Sure enough, string level was off. I reajusted my sight level and off I went. I figured I had a problem because I had fixed blade BH's hitting with my FP's out to 50 yards, but my group moved left. If my rest was off, they would not hit the same. So I started looking for cause and found it. Check your string level out. Good luck.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ches said:


> I just went through this over the weekend, in my case, it turned out my string level was off. I checked it waith a 4' level, then thought my 4' level could be off so I ended up with a string and weight. I figured that if gravity was off, I had bigger things to worry about. Sure enough, string level was off. I reajusted my sight level and off I went. I figured I had a problem because I had fixed blade BH's hitting with my FP's out to 50 yards, but my group moved left. If my rest was off, they would not hit the same. So I started looking for cause and found it. Check your string level out. Good luck.


I never thought of using a weighted string. Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna try it when I get back home!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep, worked great. I was scratching my head trying to figure out how to determine the right tool to use as a level.. My bow vise was a god send in the process. I used fishing mono and a swivel sinker.


----------



## Jjank589 (Jun 6, 2018)

Briefly read some of the discussion and sounds like it could be a hand torque issue. I have a homemade tool that has been extremely helpful for 2nd/3rd axes leveling that eliminates torque issues and bow leveling. Mount the sight, level the tool with the sight in the neutral position, level the sight 2nd axis, rotate the sight up, confirm the tool is still level (adjust if needed), level 3rd axis, rotate downward facing, confirm 3rd axis is level, back to neutral position and confirm 2nd is still on. Takes some tinkering but it’s quick and easy. I have attached some pictures for ideas and have seen similar ones for sale. Worth the investment and extra trips to the bow shop. Good luck.


----------

